# Contador regresivo de 9 a 0



## gatteen (Feb 5, 2008)

Hola, que tal?

disculpen, ando tratando de hacer un contador de 9 a 0 con flip-flops JK 7473...
el problema aqui es que no se todavia como hacerme un circuito generador de señales cuadradas..
estaba pensando manejar una frecuencia de 1hz de salida para que el contador descendiera por asi decirle a tiempo real en 9 segundos.. no c si me explico...

seria algo asi como un detonador para bombas, que se"activara" en 9 segundos...

el decodificador y el contador no son mi problema, solo el generador de la señal de reloj...

si me pueden pasar uno con transistores y capacitores estaria mejor.. o con 555 no c.. lo k sea..

gracias y suerte..


----------



## zotoro (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola, yo la señal de reloj simplemente la implemento con reloj digital. Utilizo el ORCAD y se llama DigClock. SEguramente el programa que utilices tu tendra algo similar. EN estos relojes, les marcas el tiempo de ON y de OFF que tu quieras, y ya tienes tu onda cuadrada. Te agradeceria si pudieses explicarme mas o menos como hacer el contador descendente, pues tengo que realizar uno de 14 a 0, y no soy capaz. 

Un saludo


----------



## gatteen (Feb 8, 2008)

orale, orale
la verdad ando buscando un circuito para armar que me genere una señal de reloj cuadrada de 1Hz... pero muchas gracias por tu comentario 

jaja bueno, eso esta algo complicado, porque asi de 14 a 0 no se, pero lo que puedes hacer es usar todas las Q~ de unos flip flops 7473 para mandarlas al decodificador o a los leds, no se como lo valla s arepresentar, y meter lo que son Q1, Q2 y Q3 a una NAND y el resultado lo metes junto con Q0 a otra NAND y de alli a la salida que quieras.

eso creo, la verdad no estoy seguro.. :S


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2008)

Lo que más t conviene amigo del foro es construir uno simple con un NE555 que es bien simple y funciona bárbaro. Pero tambien podrías utilizar un LM8083 que tiene muchísima mas gama de frecuencias y 3 formas de ondas. te paso unos esquemas, t prometo los circuitos impresos, a lo mejor mañana los traigo. Para conseguir una frecuencia de 1Hz necesitaras probar con varios capacitores, cuanto más capacitancia menor frecuencia! y con una resistencia variable entre la pata 7 del 555 y la 6.

espero esta información t sirva querido amigo.


----------



## gatteen (Feb 10, 2008)

o0o0o0o0ohhh..!

pues es el circuito de un detellador de leds basico no?

wow, y pense que ese circuito no servia para nada 

pues muchas gracias DJ DRACO por tus comentarios... lo que me gustaria saber es cual e sla diferencia entre los 2 circuitos que posteaste...

pero pues muchas gracias, asi va a ser mas facil...

y pues la verdad si alguien tiene uno con transistores estaria bn si me lo pudieran mostrar...

porque pss lo que quiero es que no sea regulable de preferencia, que ese circuito me de una oscilacion de 0 a 5v a una frecuencia de 1Hz...

hay un circuito que utiliza 2 transistores 2n2222 o 2n3904 y 2 capacitores electroliticos que se que puede oscilar un voltaje, pero pss no se si me sirva...

de antemano muchas gracias y suerte


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 10, 2008)

El 555 te sale mas barato que 2 2n2222, además que se demuestra que ese tipo de oscilador en algún momento se detiene.
Necesitas el astable (no se para que carajo puso tambien el monoestable)
Si el duty cicle es 50% el circuito del 555 es aún mas simple. Fijate el datasheet.


----------



## gatteen (Feb 11, 2008)

ok, muchas gracias nilfred por tu comentario... en ese caso hare mejor el del ne555, nadamas necesitaria calcular la resitencia necesaria para sustituirla por el potenciometro... y asi dejarlo a esa frecuencia para siempre...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 17, 2008)

la diferencia es q el 555 es bien simple pero funciona barbaro. el lm8083 es mas complejo pero tambien tiene mas frecuencias y formas sinusoidal,cuadrada y triangular.
Justamente antes de ayer arme el oscilador q tu dices con transistores, y la verdad, no funciono, lo modifique aletrando los transistores, el voltage etc etc y no funciono.

t recomiendo el 555 en configurarion astable.

chaus


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

Si estas trabajando con compuertas logicas, armate un oscilador con compuertas.
Mediante R1 y C1 ajustas tu periodo


----------

